# Savage Arms 11GL



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking to replace my Remington model 7600 pump in .308 for a bolt action rifle in same caliber. I am left handed and recently purchased a new Savage Arms 11FL in .243 and love the rifle.
I am so tired of using a pump or automatic and having the shells crossing my face. The added accuracy is a nice change as well.
I am currently looking at the Savage Arms 11GL in .308.
Has anyone tried this model yet?
:sniper:


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Same receiver and trigger as your 11FL. Walnut finish wood stock, no pillars, barrel has sights and drilled and taped for scope mount. Would make a fine deer rifle.

I purchased a used one as a donor for a custom build - sold off the barrel and stock and kept the action and accutrigger.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

KIWI,
You mentioned that the GL has no pillars. Is it an advantage to have the pillers or not?
To be honest, I know the 11FL has the twin pillars, but I am not sure of the function or advantage of that. Can you explain?


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Wood and to a lesser extent, wood laminate will shrink or swell with changes in humidity or when wet from rain or snow. Swelling will apply pressure to the barreled action shifting Point of Aim and/or scope zero. If the stock shrinks, the action or guard screws will loosen affecting poa and shot to shot repeatability. Recoil lug contact will also be affected.

Pillars are fabricated from aluminum, steel or high density plastic and are used to provide constant spacing between stock & receiver and stock & recoil lug. Pillars will essentially eliminate the effects due to dimension changes in wood or laminate stock. In addition, pillars will ensure that the barrel and stock are not in contact past the barrel nut keeping the barrel "free floated" eliminating stock/barrel contact that will alter barrel resonance affecting accuracy and repeatability.

Pillars in plastic or composite stock adds rigidity at the stock/receiver interface stabilizing critical dimensions at the action/guard screws and recoil lug as well as maintaining "free floating"of the barrel.


----------

